
Ask HN: How do you meet founders if you haven't built anything cool? - free2rhyme214
Here is Sam&#x27;s recommendation - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=scPm4VMklBI&amp;list=FLek5ilbSRojwKI_I80lVH6g&amp;index=5<p>How do you do that if you haven&#x27;t built anything cool? I honestly just want to make more friends. I can code a little in Swift&#x2F;Objective C.
======
ihatimk
One of the things you could try is planning a lunch or dinner or trek or some
other activity that is enjoyable and sort-of informal-ish. Invite 1-2 of your
founder friends and ask them to bring 1-2 of their friends along. Make sure
the group doesn't become so large that members subdivide into subgroups. This
way not only you, but your other founder friends can expand their network.
And, if on the off chance that someone doesn't get along well with someone
else, they still have someone in the group to enjoy the fun activity with.

~~~
free2rhyme214
Working on this :)

------
wazanator
Go to meetups, conferences, etc and just mingle and socialize. Just talk to
people and get to know them. There's a monthly lunch and learn near me for
infosec and the number of people you meet and network with in a semi formal
setting is great. People show up who aren't even part of the industry but want
to learn. Has definitely lead me to expanding my network of contacts.

~~~
free2rhyme214
I'm not a fan of huge groups but thank you for the suggestion. I also
recommend watching Sam's response in the details above about Meetup's.

------
edoceo
Metro areas will have meetups for entrepreneur/startup folks, eg Seattle has
200+! Find some you like and go, hand out cards. Try a few and refine, attend
each a few times, to get a good evaluation of the group. Friend up on
LI/Twitter,etc, build network, find possible founders, lather, rinse, repeat

~~~
free2rhyme214
I appreciate your feedback. My issue with this approach is that you come
across as everyone else who's just trying to "network" as Sam mentioned in the
youtube link I provided.

I think a better approach is to learn how to code and build something to show
others. That way you come across as someone who genuinely wants to be a
friend.

I found tutorials to learn C# for free here if it helps others -
[https://unity3d.com/learn/tutorials/topics/scripting](https://unity3d.com/learn/tutorials/topics/scripting)

------
jamesmishra
There are a few ways.

1\. Join a large company that recruits extraordinary talent, but has many
startup founder alumni (e.g. Google, Facebook, Uber).

2\. Join a startup, work for a few years. After an exit, start a company with
your colleagues.

3\. Go to school and meet your cofounders there.

~~~
free2rhyme214
1\. Moving to Google is an option. 2\. Already did. 3\. Not an option ATM,
thank you tho!

